# Ensign Selfix 16-20



## smithdan (Mar 20, 2014)

After a liberal coating of liquid electrical tape all over its 60 year old bellows, this cute little folder went out today to scrounge up a few views around the town.  In rather stupid haste, I didn't notice that the red window was so discoloured that the circles and numbers were hardly visable.  Instead of 16 frames, winding blind reduced the fun severely.

All fixed now.

a small sample...  First the critter hisself:





 Then what he can do if pointed nicely


----------



## timor (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice.
The question is how big you can go before loosing definition.
#3 is IMO the best as a photograph. #4 as a theme is a winner. Nothing can replace cold beer and some whisky.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 20, 2014)

timor said:


> Nice.
> The question is how big you can go before loosing definition.
> #3 is IMO the best as a photograph. #4 as a theme is a winner. Nothing can replace cold beer and some whisky.



Thanks timor

Negs from this one are 6x4, and seem quite sharp especially on some paper prints.  My V500 scanner loses a bit on new negatives, better when they flatten out.  Lens quality not spectacular, not Brownie - like either.

These are cropped at about 80% except for Curley's at 60%.  Better photo editing skills would help also.

Probable acceptable definition at 11 x 14   

Still too cold here for beer


----------



## timor (Mar 20, 2014)

smithdan said:


> Probable acceptable definition at 11 x 14
> 
> Still too cold here for beer


Nice.
Well, drink your beer indoor. As I do.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

Camera looks good.
Images are nice and crispy.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Dennis.  The bellows repair material was your suggestion.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

Ah, bonus ... I just patched a cloth shutter and the test roll shows the leak is gone.


----------

